# Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 149 & 148 Lilliput Getting Close



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

We are coming down to the wire on these to girls and they are the 1st of possibly 17 :doh: don't know what I was thinking....
anyway we have
Morning Mist Mini's Electricsprinkl at day 141
and
Sunset Creek Lilliput at day 140

Whoo,, Hooo! I figured out the picture thing, well photobucket did kinda...

Here's sprinkl's this is her 5th freshening I believe, she has beautiful conformation, and I just love her look, she could use better udder attachments but she makes beautiful babies and all her doe's so far have much better attachments )








So how many do you think she's having, she's had 1 set of twins, 2 sets of triplets and last year a huge single buck all by herself.








And here is Lilliput, I got her over the summer and she is a little bigger than I like, but boy to do I like her udder thats filling up... Picture taken 2/28/10








Its so hard to guess at how many she is having as she has lots of depth..


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Well Here goes our 1st Sprinkl's and Lilliput days 141 & 140*

Good luck and we'd love to see pics if you can get them!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Well Here goes our 1st Sprinkl's and Lilliput days 141 & 140*

easiest way to get photos on here is to upload them onto photobucket (accounts are free) and then use the IMG tags copy and pasted onto your post.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well Here goes our 1st Sprinkl's and Lilliput days 141 & 140*

Wow...those kids are gonna be on the ground before you know it.!

As far as pics go...I use photobucket as well, it is the easiest way to get pics here for me :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Well Here goes our 1st Sprinkl's and Lilliput days 141 & 140*

Barb, if you have any trouble with photo bucket and want the pics up, email them to me [email protected] and I will resize them and get them up for you. I'll be up for another hour, if you are still up too.

Two girls getting close how exciting!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Well Here goes our 1st Sprinkl's and Lilliput days 142 & 141*

Well I finally got pictures up so I'm bumping this !!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well Here is our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 142 & 141 Pic*

well it looks like lots of babies from Sprinkl's

I have a long doe that on her FF she hid quads with ease. Those deap and long does are very hard to guess the kid numbers on


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Well Here is our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 142 & 141 Pic*

Sprinkl-I'll say two maybe three, and Lilliput-I'll say one. Babies will be everywhere-gotta love it! :wahoo:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 144 & 143 Pics Update*

Well no real changes yet. Sprinkl's has been losing her ligs for days now and theres not much left.
I will try to get some updated pictures in a little bit...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 144 & 143 Pics Update*

I think sprinkl will have 3 
lilliput i'd say 2


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 144 & 143 Pics Update*

Hey, where are the updated pics? :shrug: I predict quads for sprinkles and twins for lilliput.  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: But I could predict better with updated pics! LOL


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 147 & 146 Pics Update*

Well here's some new pictures , Sprinkl's is on day 147 and Lilliput is on day 146
Sprinkl's has pretty much no lig's what so ever, but still holding on and
Lilliput's are starting to go, so hopefully soon.
here's sprinkl's her udders filling up more , but not full yet.








Ok , so how many??? I'm guessing triplets or quads still, she has has 2 sets of triplets for me, and one set was triplet bucks, so we are hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

















And here is Lilliput at day 146









and Lilliput again you can kinda see her tummy...


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 147 & 146 Pics Update*

very exciting! :leap: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 1st Sprinkl's & Lilliput days 147 & 146 Pics Update*

I think both girls will surprise you with :kidred: :kidred: each!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Lilliput is on day 148 now and is pawing and calling out to her, to be little kids, her ligaments are gone, and her belly has dropped alot, any more and it would be on the floor..  Nice full udder
Just waiting on kids now... I know as soon as I go to sleep tonight she will kid on me..
Just ray: for healthy kids and a safe delivery.

Sprinkl's ligaments are gone to but she is in no hurry, she will kid when I'm asleep, she will make sure of it :roll: 

And I have another at day 149 Flat Rocks Foxy Prize that I didn't list because I didn't think she was bred, but her ligaments are going and I felt a baby, But she has NO udder :hair: Really like no udder, well a tiny bump maybe about less than 1/2" ... She's driving me nuts :hair: 

So anyway hopefully we will have kids on the ground before tomorrow :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's to safe birthings!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy healthy deliveries for all 3 of your girls!

Hope you get lots of :kidred:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck to your girls-so exciting it's close! :leap:


----------

